# Refinishing Beveled Edge Flooring



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Need a little info on beveled edging and how to refinish. I have refinished several floors, but never with beveled edges.

1) What is the best way to get in the bevel between the boards remove the old finish and prep for the new finish?

2) How much should I add to the estimate for the trouble?

Thank you!

Rob


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Many ways to do,for one, you need couple of these(<$1.00):sharpen and clean out, then go over with sand paper








or










For the cost: depends width,deepness etc.test how fast you can get it done;try on small area and time it.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

This is interesting, I've wondered this also.......are you buffing and re-coating or are you going down to the raw wood?

sounds like a buff and re-coat... the can opener is a good tip, thanks.

If you're sanding to raw wood......... I'm thinking you would have to take out the bevel. Stop marks would look even worse, and scraping each groove would be a major PITA!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Beveled edge one's are usually pre-finished flooring right?

I thought you had to chemically strip those?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Some renter drilled a bunch of 3/4" and 1" holes that need to be filled, so I need to take down to bare. The bevel is deep at least 1/8" so taking that much material off is not an option. I had thought about routing the grove, but that could get out of control if not careful. I would have to nail guides to keep everything straight. Not sure how that would work. Luckily we are going darker with the finish. I am almost tempted to just sand the surface, degloss the grove and poly. The groves are much darker as is. Any other thoughts?


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

the stock answer would be to contact the manufacturer and get some more info.

IMPO.......I would cut out the damaged boards and replace with a color match then buff and re-coat. Keep the same color.......sanding, chemical strippers etc...could get real ugly........


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

WNYcarpenter said:


> the stock answer would be to contact the manufacturer and get some more info.
> 
> IMPO.......I would cut out the damaged boards and replace with a color match then buff and re-coat. Keep the same color.......sanding, chemical strippers etc...could get real ugly........


The house was built in the 50's. I plan on patching in new boards where the holes were drilled, but I still have the issue of trying to sand in the grooves.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> The house was built in the 50's. I plan on patching in new boards where the holes were drilled, but I still have the issue of trying to sand in the grooves.


Oh....sorry..... I presumed this floor was new-ish prefinished flooring.....


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*well...*

Have you thought of Stripeez.... that should clean it out pretty much... I use that a lot when I have an architectual piece that is rather intricate with carvings or details....I let it do the work for me..I think you will have a better outcome... JMPO


B.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Have you thought of Stripeez.... that should clean it out pretty much... I use that a lot when I have an architectual piece that is rather intricate with carvings or details....I let it do the work for me..I think you will have a better outcome... JMPO
> 
> 
> B.


On 1600 sq feet of flooring....I think I'll pass, but thanks for the option.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Most times on prefinished floors like this their is a very tough finish. So you need to start sanding with a pretty heavy grit. Most of the time, it will have sanded out by your last pass.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

RhodesHardwood said:


> Most times on prefinished floors like this their is a very tough finish. So you need to start sanding with a pretty heavy grit. Most of the time, it will have sanded out by your last pass.


I don't believe they put in pre-finished floors in the 50's, did they?


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

No they didn't. Not that I'm aware of anyway. I am also not aware of site finished flooring with a bevel. Either way I would still sand it out, unless the bevel is really deep. In that case a carbide scraper would easily clean them up.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

RhodesHardwood said:


> No they didn't. Not that I'm aware of anyway. I am also not aware of site finished flooring with a bevel. Either way I would still sand it out, unless the bevel is really deep. In that case a carbide scraper would easily clean them up.


That's what I was afraid of. Like I said before I was kinda hoping for a new fancy tool that you set it and plugged away...but I guess I can always get what I want or wish for.

My grandpa always said wish in one hand and sh*t in the other and see which is filled first. I have several scrapers, time to eats me spinachk and flexk me muskles.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> That's what I was afraid of. Like I said before I was kinda hoping for a new fancy tool that you set it and plugged away...but I guess I can always get what I want or wish for.
> 
> My grandpa always said wish in one hand and sh*t in the other and see which is filled first. I have several scrapers, time to eats me spinachk and flexk me muskles.


Regular scrapers may not be the best,I attach the can openers to a wood handle with couple screws and use it.Trust me that is best way.They stay in the groove.Keep it sharp and one pass will do it.
BTW no matter what you do, the grooves will be darker than flooring.


----------

